# Shark/night fishing Emerald Isle



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

I want to get into some night fishing for sharks and possibly other species around emerald isle but as far as I know all the beach access areas close at night. Does anyone know where you can fish at night in that area?


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

don't know EI too well, but find an inlet and you will find them. that's kinda of sharking 101, hope this helps. post a report with pix if you have any luck, that's the only fishing I get to do anymore.. lol.
tight lines
moose


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks moose


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

I know some good spots my problem is they all close at sun down if I'm not mistaken and I don't want to attempt shark fishing in the day time with all the swimmers around


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

The 4x4 access points will open Sept. 15th, but they do close at night. If yoou want to use your truck, you should be able to find a lot of areas on the beach with few swimmers after Sept. 15, especially early morning or late afternoon. If you aren't staying at a place close to the beach, there are a couple of public parking lots on the east and west end of EI that are options. It would be a short walk with your gear and I think you can park at night, but not sure about that. If you are staying close to the beach, there are public walkways every couple of blocks or so that give access to the beach and they are available all night.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Starboard I appreciate the help


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Park at the public access just past flip flops gas station on end of EI , park on the asphault on the right side, as long as ur not camping and are just fishing , they don't shut that part down at night and cops don't bother you. Good little spot with the old broken pier structure below surface, and short walk with showers too. Also check out the public acess where the old iron steamer pier use to be, far as i know it doesn't get locked up at night, VERY short walk with even MORE structure from the pier wreck AND ship wreck with 70 yrd of beach...(good trout spot)

Public access down at the point would be sweet if they didn't lock it. Pretty much eliminates any night fishing at the inlet unless you have someone drop you off and pick you up.. And the cops lock that one at "dark" , which is somewhat of a guess...and they have been there waiting for us a couple times..lol...they are pretty mellow towards fishermen IMO


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Jessie I really appreciate it


----------

